# tiny lump on inside of testicle..should i be worried?



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Last.night,whilst lying in bed,something got me to check me sack,I checked the right one..fine,but when I got to the left one,it felt fine,untill I got to the.outside..it felt like there was a like a tiny zit-like bump on the actual stone,under the skin. I.remember that bloke doctor on that embarrassing bodies program saying that the testes should feel.smooth all over,if there is any bulbs or anything like that to get it checked out.

I'm really worried now as I.had a shower this mornin and checked em again and its still there. I'm gonna book an appointment at the drs tomorrow to get it checked out.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Read the title and thought you'd opend one up then :laugh:

Best to get it checked dude


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd be phoning for an emergency appointment.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I had this once mate, was small but big enough to feel, was bricking myself, went to doctors and he checked it out, most embarressing thing of my life but all was fine. He said if its small then likely to be a gland up and if painless then even less of a worry.

BUT as with everything get it checked out, i still got mine to this day so probably was there all my life but just happened to feel it that one time and that was it, was planning my funeral in my head, what food to have at my wake and everything.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Go see your GP, I had the same, lump on left side, thought right it's cancer and I'm fvcked! Turns out there is loads of lumps you can get, had a ultrasound rolled over my bollocks :lol: and it was just a varicocele, nowt to worry about and 90% of lumps in left testy turn out to be them!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Get it checked out mate i had one and its nothing harmful but always best get checked out bud


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Should you be worried ??............a little bit yes...get checked ASAP............however dont ignore it and get it out in the pub as a party piece.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Your balls are never completely smooth mate. Men are advised to check their nuts regularly so they can get to know them so to speak. If youve found something I would definitely get it checked out. If it is cancer its better to catch it early. Likely to be nothing to worry about, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Book in with the doc ASAP mate. In most cases it's nothing. But get it checked so you can forgot about it. Good luck!


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> Your balls are never completely smooth mate. Men are advised to check their nuts regularly so they can get to know them so to speak. If youve found something I would definitely get it checked out. *If it is cancer its better to catch it early*. Likely to be nothing to worry about, but better to be safe than sorry.


Ha,

Nice positive thinking there... probably an epididimal cyst. You might have to have a scan and if you are lucky the operator will be a nice girl who smiles at you as she rubs gel all over your nads. Most embarrasing thing is when they give you some tissue to wipe the gel off, and you are stood there wiping your nuts, whilst the other people in the room ( yes there will be other staff as well) try not to look.. been there ...done that !


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

DoIEvenLift said:


> ive had it for like 5+ years, havent got round to going doctors yet but i havent died so far :thumb:


Reckless mug


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Go see your GP, I had the same, lump on left side, thought right it's cancer and I'm fvcked! Turns out there is loads of lumps you can get, had a ultrasound rolled over my bollocks :lol: and it was just a varicocele, nowt to worry about and 90% of lumps in left testy turn out to be them!


I had to have Ultrasound on my tackle on my birthday last year. I was spunking blood was the reason I went. Hematospermia was the condition, harmless and very common. Not the best thing to have done on your birthday but it's always best to get anything like that checked out.

It will most likely be nothing but things do happen, so best to get checked.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> I had to have Ultrasound on my tackle on my birthday last year. I was spunking blood was the reason I went. Hematospermia was the condition, harmless and very common. Not the best thing to have done on your birthday but it's always best to get anything like that checked out.
> 
> It will most likely be nothing but things do happen, so best to get checked.


Spunkin blood?

Bet ya missus thought you'd made her bleed! Hehe


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

diddler said:


> Ha,
> 
> Nice positive thinking there... probably an epididimal cyst. You might have to have a scan and if you are lucky the operator will be a nice girl who smiles at you as she rubs gel all over your nads. Most embarrasing thing is when they give you some tissue to wipe the gel off, and you are stood there wiping your nuts, whilst the other people in the room ( yes there will be other staff as well) try not to look.. been there ...done that !


That's what you want on cycle, some hot nurse massaging gel over your balls. Instant wood.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> That's what you want on cycle, some hot nurse massaging gel over your balls. Instant wood.


I had a fat heavy handed Indian man with big cold hands! :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a lump once and got it checked out, it was a blocked vein or something similar if I remember right. Nothing serious. Don't mess about though, get it checked.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

right..i finally got an apointment at my drs yesterday,yday morning i had a shower and checked if it was still there and it was...gets to the doctors (was bricking it in the waiting room) sees him and the f*ckin thing makes me out to be a f*ckin liar by being hard to find! lol...anyway,the doctors says as its so small and hard to find,its nothing serious..just keep an eye on it and if it changes and gets bigger or becomes painfull go back and see him.....i felt well embarrassed,stood there with me kecks at me knees with me all hangin out and hes there feelin me stones!!! hahaha...im well glad i went tho,as now i know its nothing to worry about.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wolfman1388 said:


> right..i finally got an apointment at my drs yesterday,yday morning i had a shower and checked if it was still there and it was...gets to the doctors (was bricking it in the waiting room) sees him and the f*ckin thing makes me out to be a f*ckin liar by being hard to find! lol...anyway,the doctors says as its so small and hard to find,its nothing serious..just keep an eye on it and if it changes and gets bigger or becomes painfull go back and see him.....i felt well embarrassed,stood there with me kecks at me knees with me all hangin out and hes there feelin me stones!!! hahaha...im well glad i went tho,as now i know its nothing to worry about.


Get a female Dr next time !!!!

I had a little lump once , She gave the a nice feel and said it was ok , Little lumps gone now !

Oh she new how to handle them too !!!!!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: glad it's ok.

When I went for various lumps they have said, if there's no blood in semen it's nothing to worry about, if it doesn't ache, its fine. I've got a huge varicocele though so always cautious.

I went for lumps on my thoat, they didnt worry and said come back in 2 weeks. Went back a month later as it was still there and was told it was my thyroid...strange and not sure I believe them but it doesn't hurt so assuming its a lump either way. They said that as it's the size of a pea they're not worried. Was like :| bitch a pea is big lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Had a hydroceole on my bollok as a young lad, wasnt dangerous, had it removed anyway as it was a fair size.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Glad you got it checked, you should have been referred for a scan, and its all harmless enough.

A mate over in Yorkshire had the same thing, he went to see a gp called Ms Alcock quite ironically who referred him for a scan, even if its just to put your mind at ease .

You need to look after "family jewels". you won't get a second set on the nhs.


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

just go see a doctor instead of posting threads... i had one of those and it disappeared after sometime.. cant say whether you have the same or not


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Get ot checked mate i was a stupid f***er i had like a lump bit i was so scared and embaressed i didnt get it checked i found this lump when i was about 15 years old it controlled my life i banged chicks bit was always nervous if they wanted to play with balls etc lol im laughing now bit at the tome it was hell ten years of hell it was first thing i thought of when i woke up last thong i thought of before bed and yet i was still scared to talk to anybody or get anything done a about six monthes ago i had well my gf had our twin girls that jist mad me go doctors n talk about it any wy he sent me for a scan i went for a scan with the missis expecting the worst had the scan woth a woman i was fairly confident wippd em out for her scand em saod there sweet as i said bit what about this its not the same as the other one she said its the epidimous or somthing and everyone is diffrent they dont have to ne the same etc any way it ws fine and the biggest weight off my shoulders my advice to you and anyone else who may be shy scared etc is man up n sort it cancer kills better safe than sorry just thought od share that


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

my mate has a cyst on the inside of his balls, it started small and grew large, if yours is one of them you can get them drained or cut off.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Conscript said:


> I had a fat heavy handed Indian man with big cold hands! :laugh:


Did you get a hard on?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

The Vegetarian said:


> Did you get a hard on?


I am a hard on!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> I'd be phoning for an emergency appointment.


No need for that just get it checked out. Sounds entierly normal to me, so don't worry. Anything down there though you need GP to check.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

NovemberDelta said:


> No need for that just get it checked out. Sounds entierly normal to me, so don't worry. Anything down there though you need GP to check.


Fvck waiting a week and a half to get it checked though.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Fvck waiting a week and a half to get it checked though.


Yeah a week and a half would be a long wait. The way it works at my doc's is phones at 8 am and you get an appointment that day. i was just thinking along these lines.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I have had a very similar sized thing for the last 15 years , never got any bigger. But I got it checked out at first , mine was nothing to worry about in the end .


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

I had a small lump like spot( boil ) on my bollox, squeezed it and it exploded with puss, itbwasva belter lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Wolfman1388 said:


> Last.night,whilst lying in bed,something got me to check me sack,I checked the right one..fine,but when I got to the left one,it felt fine,untill I got to the.outside..it felt like there was a like a tiny zit-like bump on the actual stone,under the skin. I.remember that bloke doctor on that embarrassing bodies program saying that the testes should feel.smooth all over,if there is any bulbs or anything like that to get it checked out.
> 
> I'm really worried now as I.had a shower this mornin and checked em again and its still there. I'm gonna book an appointment at the drs tomorrow to get it checked out.


I felt something in my ball sack a few months ago. Not actually on my ball but within a small gristly bit in the bag near the balls. Went for ultrasound and doctors said i had a 4mm cyst. Nothing to worry about and can't be removed. Doctor said lots of guys have them and occasionally cause a little discomfort from time to time but he said to basically deal with it, so i have. No probs since then and very little discomfort


----------

